# Feedback on Atala Racing Bikes



## BikerBruce (Sep 26, 2009)

An old Atala 10-speed Road Bike is available.  Serial Number *80L3847*.

Can anyone connect this number to an actual date?

What kind of reputation do these Atala's have as far as longevity and durability of the hardware and components?  With proper service and maintenance what would be a fair estimate of the bike's serviceable life without major component repair or replacement? Most of the more costly systems on the bike are Campagnolo.

If anyone here has helpful input, I sure would appreciate hearing it.

Thanks,

BikerBruce


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 27, 2009)

Check out classicrendezvous.com for more info on the company. Post some pics of the bike and components. Some of the higher end bikes(Columbus tubing) are really nice. If it hasn't seen heavy use the parts will last awhile. The parts that wear are the moving ones(obviously). Cables and housing, chain, chain rings and freewheel, brake pads, tires and tubes, bearings. All of those things can be replaced/upgraded for a reasonable cost.


----------

